# Home made Kraut



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

I was asked to post this when I did it.
Started with 2 small heads of Cabbage






After slicing I weighed it 4 pounds





using 5 to 6 grams of sea salt per pound





Mixing salt and Cabbage in layers while 
pounding it down.(This is known as bruising)
Home made stomp per





The idea of doing that is to start releasing 
water,small puddle as soon as finished





I put it in a jar,then let it sit a few hours





I didn't want that much space so a half gal
jar would be enough.Here is the liquid it
extruded in 3 hours





I topped the jar off with the Cabbage and
you can see the liquid





Glass weight on top leaving some head space





Now it is time to wait I think it will be 6 weeks
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks like its going to make some nice kraut !Do i see carroway seed?  Yum!


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks like its going to make some nice kraut !Do i see carroway seed?  Yum!



Yes sorry that was 2 teaspoons Caraway 1/2 teaspoon per pound.Thanks for picking that up.
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2019)

looks like it's going to be some good stuff, I remember when I was a kid helping my grandfather make kraut using a big crock with a wooden top that fit inside the crock with a big rock on top of that, i'm assuming it was to get the liquid out of the cabbage but it was a long time ago so I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks like it's going to be some good stuff, I remember when I was a kid helping my grandfather make kraut using a big crock with a wooden top that fit inside the crock with a big rock on top of that, i'm assuming it was to get the liquid out of the cabbage but it was a long time ago so I could be remembering wrong.



Jim You are most likely correct,Cabbage has a lot of water in it.The salt draws it out creating its' own brine.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2019)

FINALLY a recipe by WEIGHT!  Definitely will try.  Need to grab a plastic lid but have a few airlocks from homebrewing.  Richie, yours end up crunchier than store bought?


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

zwiller said:


> FINALLY a recipe by WEIGHT!  Definitely will try.  Need to grab a plastic lid but have a few airlocks from homebrewing.  Richie, yours end up crunchier than store bought?



Sam the longer it ferments the softer it gets,so that is hard to say.I don't remember when I did the 3 week brine how it was.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2019)

Something I always wanted to do Richie. Waiting see your finish. Why the caraway seed? I'm a straight up no rinse type guy the stronger the better.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

Here is a good chart @danmcg


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Something I always wanted to do Richie. Waiting see your finish. Why the caraway seed? I'm a straight up no rinse type guy the stronger the better.
> 
> Warren



Warren it was in the original recipe I was given.Probably not needed but a lot of people like it.No need to wait this will be good as it gets I promise 
Richie


----------



## bregent (Nov 1, 2019)

tropics said:


> Now it is time to wait I think it will be 6 weeks



It really depends on the temp. I've had kraut finish in less than a week in warmer weather - but never more than 3 weeks.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2019)

Richie , thanks for putting this up . Something I really want to do . So just leave it at room temp ? Also , I guess I need to get the air lock lid ? 
Love caraway in kraut . If it's not in there I add some . Nice touch .


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks good Richie! LIKE.  I never thought of adding caraway seeds, even though I like them on cooked cabbage. I have been making kraut for several years with my relatives, maybe I'll add some to my crock this year.


----------



## bregent (Nov 1, 2019)

You don't necessarily need an airlock. There's nothing in the air that isn't already on the cabbage. You can stretch some cling wrap over the top and poke a pinhole in it. You need to keep at room temperature until it has reached the level of fermentation that you want. Then into the fridge.


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

bregent said:


> It really depends on the temp. I've had kraut finish in less than a week in warmer weather - but never more than 3 weeks.



I agree if the room is 70 degrees or more,my room is holding steady 62 degrees and it will get cooler.That will slow it down so I am posting how I am doing it.You can make a post any time with your room temp,salt ,brine added it will all help anyone that has interest.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2019)

Good to know . I keep my house 65 . So you're saying it takes longer at lower temps . Thanks,  trying this for sure . Might have more questions


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 1, 2019)

I've been thinking about Kraut a lot, lately.  Thanks for posting your method.
Like.


----------



## S-met (Nov 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> So you're saying it takes longer at lower temps .


Yes. It also generates heat during fermentation. Think of it like the cooler it is, the slower it spoils. Stuff in the fridge still spoils, just not as fast as on the counter.

There is not a specific ideal temperature, but my experience is that a relatively stable temperature is best.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2019)

Well done Richie, that kraut looks like it's gonna be good in 6 weeks.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , thanks for putting this up . Something I really want to do . So just leave it at room temp ? Also , I guess I need to get the air lock lid ?
> Love caraway in kraut . If it's not in there I add some . Nice touch .


Rich an air lock is not needed,but it does help an it keeps the air in the jar, that helps keeping it from getting moldy.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks good Richie! LIKE.  I never thought of adding caraway seeds, even though I like them on cooked cabbage. I have been making kraut for several years with my relatives, maybe I'll add some to my crock this year.



Denny that sounds like a fun family event,how long do you let yours ferment.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> I've been thinking about Kraut a lot, lately.  Thanks for posting your method.
> Like.


Keith it is so easy to do,and it taste great.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

S-met said:


> Yes. It also generates heat during fermentation. Think of it like the cooler it is, the slower it spoils. Stuff in the fridge still spoils, just not as fast as on the counter.
> 
> There is not a specific ideal temperature, but my experience is that a relatively stable temperature is best.



My old house it was always warm in the basement.In the winter this may go down to 53°F but I will put a heater in this year to keep my Bay Leave plant from dying.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Well done Richie, that kraut looks like it's gonna be good in 6 weeks.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Chris It has come down to every thing home made is always the best,I think my mother made relish once,I am the only one that tries different things.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## bregent (Nov 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> I agree if the room is 70 degrees or more,my room is holding steady 62 degrees and it will get cooler



Oh yeah, 62 will definitely take much longer.


----------



## S-met (Nov 2, 2019)

bregent said:


> Oh yeah, 62 will definitely take much longer.


But that is not a bad thing. Patience will be rewarded.


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

bregent said:


> Oh yeah, 62 will definitely take much longer.



I will be watching it should start bubbling in a few days
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

S-met said:


> But that is not a bad thing. Patience will be rewarded.



I have no were to go and I can wait.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2019)

Great Start Brother Rich!!
Be Back for the Final!
Boy you guys like it chilly!!
I keep my heat at 68° in Winter & AC to 73° in Summer, and Mrs Bear sits with a Blanket 24-7-365!!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start Brother Rich!!
> Be Back for the Final!
> Boy you guys like it chilly!!
> I keep my heat at 68° in Winter & AC to 73° in Summer, and Mrs Bear sits with a Blanket 24-7-365!!!
> ...


Brother John that temp is in my basement,the living area is 69°F both floors.Heat has been on a few weeks already.
Richie


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 5, 2019)

tropics said:


> Denny that sounds like a fun family event,how long do you let yours ferment.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


Sorry for the late reply Richie. We usually make it in early to mid November. It sits in a semi-heated garage until around the first of the year (give or take a week or two due to the temperature and everyone's  individual tastes)


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Sorry for the late reply Richie. We usually make it in early to mid November. It sits in a semi-heated garage until around the first of the year (give or take a week or two due to the temperature and everyone's  individual tastes)


Denny Thanks that sounds almost the same as my time line
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

I just opened a jar from a batch that I made 3 years ago. I have one more from that batch that I'll open next year. Only gets better as it ages!


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just opened a jar from a batch that I made 3 years ago. I have one more from that batch that I'll open next year. Only gets better as it ages!


Case Did you can that (hot water bath )? I froze my last batch.
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

tropics said:


> Case Did you can that (hot water bath )? I froze my last batch.
> Richie



Nope. I keep it in the fridge in mason jars with lids. They just keep fermenting.


----------



## xray (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks like you're going to have some good kraut there Richie, I guess I'm not late to the party, there's still time.


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks like you're going to have some good kraut there Richie, I guess I'm not late to the party, there's still time.


Joe you are always welcome to the party at any time.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

Kraut finished after 8 weeks smells great
Bagged for the freezer






Richie


----------



## Braz (Jan 2, 2020)

I have 10  pounds of kraut that has been in the crock since Thanksgiving week, in the 62 degree garage. It will go for several more weeks since I still have a couple quarts in the refer from the last batch.


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

Braz said:


> I have 10  pounds of kraut that has been in the crock since Thanksgiving week, in the 62 degree garage. It will go for several more weeks since I still have a couple quarts in the refer from the last batch.


That should be some good stuff when its done
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 2, 2020)

That should keep you stocked up for a while. Have you ever canned it? We usually can ours but I'm wondering if there is any difference in taste/texture between canning and freezing.


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That should keep you stocked up for a while. Have you ever canned it? We usually can ours but I'm wondering if there is any difference in taste/texture between canning and freezing.


I have only froze mine.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

I love sauerkraut , that looks great .


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I love sauerkraut , that looks great .


Will be having this on Sunday with our kids.
Richie


----------

